# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Vectoriser une image

## dsryam

Bonjour

dans le cadre d'un projet, je doit vectoriser des image dans le but de gnrer plus tard le code SVG, tant donne que ces image sont principalement des plan et dessins techniques, j'aimerai rcupr si possible les forme gomtrique qui ont une balise prdfinie dans SVG ( cercle, ellipse, ligne...) et pour les courbe rcupr les polygone qui les dcrive.
Ma question est quel est la mthode a suivre et quel sont les meilleurs algorithme qui pourrai rpondre a mes besoins, not que j'ai dj fait les pr traitement de l'image et j'ai obtenu les contour avec l'algorithme de Canny.  

merci

----------


## pseudocode

Houla... vaste question.  ::D: 

Est-ce qu'on peut avoir un exemple d'image reprsentative de ton problme ? 

Parce que vectoriser un screenshot de windows et une photo de champs de bl c'est pas tout a fait le mme problme.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## dsryam

ok, voil quelque exemple, comme j'ai dit c principalement des dessin technique

----------


## pseudocode

Il faut que tu codes toi mme l'algo de vectorisation ? Ou alors tu as le droit d'utiliser des softs externes ?

----------


## dsryam

non je ne suis pas oblig de le cod moi mme, je peux utilis des codes source externe

----------


## pseudocode

> non je ne suis pas oblig de le cod moi mme, je peux utilis des codes source externe


Dans ce cas regarde du cot de PoTrace, c'est le moteur utilis Dans Inkscape.

----------


## dsryam

je l'ai dj vu et j'ai tlcharg les sources pour voir s'il me convient je le coderai en java, mais entre temps je cherche des solution alternative.

----------


## pseudocode

> je l'ai dj vu et j'ai tlcharg les sources pour voir s'il me convient je le coderai en java, mais entre temps je cherche des solution alternative.


Tu sais, on peut appeler du code natif depuis Java. C'est souvent plus simple que de faire du portage de code (surtout dans le cas d'un projet externe qui a ses propres cycles de dveloppement/maintenance).

Pour java, je ne connais pas de libraires de vectorisation. Pour des images simples ont peut coder un moteur assez rapidement, mais dans ton cas ca risque d'tre compliqu.  ::?:

----------


## dsryam

d'accord, je vais parler a mon prof pour voir s'il je peut faire cela. merci  ::king::  sinon comment je fait pour intgrer cela dans mon programme java?

----------


## pseudocode

Pour utiliser une dll/so (ecrite en c, c++ ou autre) depuis Java on utilise JNI :

http://blog.developpez.com/adiguba/p...pour-les-nuls/

Si tu as des questions, le forum Java pourra t'aider.  :;):

----------


## dsryam

merci beaucoup, je vais voir a.

----------

